# Kindle in the tub?



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

As a confirmed Kindleholic, I have read tons of articles, commentaries, and boards on the Kindle (you guys are bar none, the best community out there) and the prevailing opinion is "...never use it in the tub". 

I am just not sure I can agree. I had my KK shortly after it was released and have my beloved K2. I have never hesitated to use it in the tub. Reading in the tub is one of my all time favorite activities after a stressful day at work. I am obviously careful, but in my 35 years I have only dropped a book in the tub 2 times. I agree that dropping my K2 in the tub would be very tragic but so would dropping it in a puddle, or getting hit by a car. But it is not going to stop me from doing things that may generate those risks. I have thought about doing the ziplock thing but so far I have continued to live life on the edge with my Kindle and the tub. I have a gathering of my dog on the floor and my 2 cats on the lip of the tub and they are just as careful with the Kindle as I am and nary a splash has ever marred its soon to be skinned surface.

So, basically, what do you guys think? Anyone else living their Kindle life on the edge


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We have a Photo Gallery board for this kind of topic. (Kidding!)

You don't find the Kindle gets slippery to hold when your hands are wet?


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Harvey said:


> We have a Photo Gallery board for this kind of topic. (Kidding!)
> 
> You don't find the Kindle gets slippery to hold when your hands are wet?


ROFL that would be a very popular or very empty gallery 

My hands are not wet when I am holding the Kindle because I am soaking after a quick shower, plus I have small hand towel just in case


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

I read in the tub as well.  I just use it like I do every other time I read it.  Obviously I keep my hands out of the water while reading so no it doesn't get slippery.  When I'm ready to "clean up" I put the K on the sink near the tub and clean up and rinse off.  Then I thoroughly dry off before I pick up the K and leave the bathroom.  Life on the edge I guess.  Although the wife does constantly tell me "no reading the kindle in the tub" so I guess I'm living on the edge 2 different ways.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Rhiathame (member 2790) said:


> My hands are not wet when I am holding the Kindle because I am soaking after a quick shower, plus I have small hand towel just in case


Exactly! I read with my Kindle in the whirlpool tub at least once a week. Maybe I live on the edge a little less than you do because I do use a ziploc bag. My evil but loveable cat Yoda knocked the Kindle into the tub from the edge one time and while I did rescue him very quickly there was no moisture in the bag at all. Soaking in the whirlpool with a good kindlebook and a glass of wine is one of my favorite things to do!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I do read in the tub, but I did also buy one of the Kwik Tek Dry Packs for mine. The plastic is optically clear, much more so than a ziploc, and it's heavy vinyl so it doesn't wrinkle as much as a baggie.



Frankly, $13 was cheap insurance as far as I'm concerned.  I've only dropped about 2 books in the water as well, but it would be just my luck to drop the Kindle.

I think people who vehemently fuss over the idea of reading the Kindle in the tub just aren't bath people. It seriously never would have occurred to me NOT to read it there when a small sensible precaution makes it as safe as reading anywhere else?


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't kindle in the tub, but plan on living life on the edge.

I live on the coast and I plan to take my kindle out on the boat, the beach and by the pool.  I'm a little more cautious than you because I have a dry pack for it.  We use the dry packs for cameras and cell phones in the boat, so we already had one.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I think people who vehemently fuss over the idea of reading the Kindle in the tub just aren't bath people. It seriously never would have occurred to me NOT to read it there when a small sensible precaution makes it as safe as reading anywhere else?


I agree! The thought never occurred to me to not until I saw all these articles about not doing it. For me there was never really a question about doing it (I am not really one to conform  ) but I was curious about what other thought.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've got my drypac for tub reading and any other time when there might be water or rain, same one as shown elsewhere in the thread.  I would only use a ziploc bag if I changed it periodically.  I can assure you, from using one as an ice pack during my knee therapy, that they start leaking with use.

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

99.9% of the homes here do not have tubs, some of the newer ****** houses have hot tubs, but not ours.  I wish I could read in the tub, did in my other life and never dropped a book, but there is always a first time.  Maybe I need to get one of those water proof thingies in case I get invited to a hot tub party, but then I'd probably be rude if I read


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL, Anju!

Betsy


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

cheshirenc said:


> I don't kindle in the tub, but plan on living life on the edge.
> I live on the coast and I plan to take my kindle out on the boat, the beach and by the pool.


I do the same with my Kindle. But I am not posting on this, I am posting on:

I LOVE YOUR AVATAR!!! Jolly Roger!!!

-sailor


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

VictoriaP and Betsy - Thanks for the Dry Pac review, I think your right about them being pretty cheap insurance.  As often as I read in the tub, I will be ordering one.  Guess I am not quite as ready to live on the edge as I thought!


----------



## laura99 (Mar 13, 2009)

I read my Kindle in the tub, but do use the ziploc freezer bag. (I had my Ipod touch take a dunk once, don't want to chance it!) I was surprised that I did not even realize it was there - very clear. I have a tub rack that holds the Kindle perfectly, works much better than with a real book.


----------



## sirsell (Mar 1, 2009)

lol...hats off to all you brave souls that read in the tub.  I'm to scared to even bring mine in the bathroom at all! (kidding)


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

I try and avoid having my expensive electronics around water, but hey, whatever works.  To be honest, I'm not much of a bath person anyway, just shower, so it doesn't make too much difference to me.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey all...Anju No. 469 just invited us all to a hot tub party...BYOB!!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I do other things besides read in my hottub  







Dirty people........................


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

sjc said:


> Hey all...Anju No. 469 just invited us all to a hot tub party...BYOB!!


Hey that's an idea - we have several volcano heated hot springs around here - y'all come on down


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

that bag looks like a great idea, ive wanted to, but been afraid i'd ruin it


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

My Kindle doesn't even enter the washroom.


----------



## eneisch (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the on the Kwik Tec Dry Pak.  I ordered two from amazon yesterday (figured I could use the 2nd one for other electronics and that way got free shipping - reducing the overall cost).  I probably would have wound up reading in the tub without any protection at some point if not for this thread.  Great idea!!!  

Man, I haven't even received my Kindle yet and I've bought a bunch of accessories for it (cover, light, screen protector).  Amazon is making a bunch of money off me this month!!!  Thank God for triple points on Amazon purchases with my Amazon card.  At least when this is all over I should closer to a $25 gift card.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I got an Amazon card, as well, all in the name of free gift certificates!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

eneisch said:


> Thanks for the info on the on the Kwik Tec Dry Pak. I ordered two from amazon yesterday (figured I could use the 2nd one for other electronics and that way got free shipping - reducing the overall cost). I probably would have wound up reading in the tub without any protection at some point if not for this thread. Great idea!!!
> 
> Man, I haven't even received my Kindle yet and I've bought a bunch of accessories for it (cover, light, screen protector). Amazon is making a bunch of money off me this month!!! Thank God for triple points on Amazon purchases with my Amazon card. At least when this is all over I should closer to a $25 gift card.


Don't feel bad, many of us went and bought covers, skins, lights, etc. when we were on the waiting list for the K1. When Amazon said everyone would get a K2, we had to figure out what to do with all the accessories we had purchased for the wrong Kindle!


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I got the tip from here about the baggie.  I have used the freezer bag approach many times as I am saving for even more books and accessories.  Any next to free option is for me.  It has been splashed a couple of times but has stayed nice and safe


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't take a bath every day, so the ziploc is more than sufficient.  With the K1, you pretty much have to decide what you want to read before you put it in the bag, because it's nigh on impossible to roll the scroll wheel through the bag.  I've done it, but it's not fun.

But overall it works great.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

sjc said:


> Hey all...Anju No. 469 just invited us all to a hot tub party...BYOB!!


Shouldn't that be BYOK?

I have always read in the tub, and I have never dropped a book, I have splashed a fair few though! The ziplock works great and allows me to continue my relaxation ritual!


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

I've dropped so many magazines and books in the tub in my life; it's hilarious to go through my book shelves and see all the gnarled books with "waves" of pages.

I wasn't taking a chance with my Kindle.

I bought the Aqua Pac shown here: http://www.aquapac.net/usstore/erol.html

It's called the Large Whanganui - hell I think I bought my first one just because I loved the name. I've taken my Kindle deep sea fishing in torrential rain, and I read while my husband fished. He's a die hard fisherman; once he's gone to the trouble to charter a boat he's gonna fish no matter what! The Whanganui is guaranteed thus:

Submersible
Withstands submersions of 15ft (5m) for at least 30 minutes.
Suitable for swimming and snorkelling.
Not designed for submersion beyond 15ft (5m)

and they stand behind their products:

"Free 3-Year Extended Warranty

Our warranty goes way beyond those offered by most companies:

"If our product fails because of faulty workmanship _we will compensate you for the contents as well as for the case_

and

"Our warranty lasts for 3 years."

I also have an Aqua Pac for my Treo, and ordered one for my step-son's iPhone. He's living in Boston, and took sailing lessons last fall - the Aqua Pac seemed like sound insurance for my college freshman's iPhone, lol. My husband also has one for his LG EnV.

NOW, this is important. The Aqua Pac company recommends you test each pac you receive before you use it. I'm glad I did; my first Whanganui failed my home submersion test. To their credit Aqua Pac overnighted me a replacement at no cost - because I was leaving town in three days and wanted to take my Kindle to the beach on my vacation.

I know this is a rousing endorsement, but I promise I have nothing to gain but your satisfaction of reading in the tub, on boats, at the beach, etc.

By the way, you should NOT read in a hottub with your Kindle in an Aqua Pac if you're a klutz. And since I am a klutz, this was a bummer to read on their website:

"Can I use my Aquapac in the hot tub?

Around +100ºF (+40ºC) the hard plastic of the Aquaclip starts to soften. The case could therefore leak if submerged in a very hot bath. As long as the case is not held underwater, use in the bath or hot tub is fine.

Please note that an Aquaclip left in the hot sun will instantly revert to its normal state if dropped in water."

YMMV, but I love Aqua Pacs. They're not cheap, but we don't seem to mind spending $$$ to accessorize our Kindles, now do we?


----------

